# The Church of Christ by James Bannerman



## CarlosOliveira (Jan 10, 2009)

The Church of Christ: a Treatise on the nature, powers, ordinances, discipline and government of the Christian Church by James Bannerman is available online.

Volume 1
Volume 2


----------



## Grafted In (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not familiar with this work. 

What summary could you provide for the ignorant? 

Is it highly recommended by others? 

How does it compare with other works on ecclesiology?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 10, 2009)

Great work on ecclesiology by a confessional Presbyterian of the Free Church of Scotland- James Bannerman (1807-1868).

One of my treasured books.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Jan 10, 2009)

Grafted In said:


> I am not familiar with this work.
> 
> What summary could you provide for the ignorant?
> 
> ...



Hi Jeff, this work is considered the standard work on presbyterian church government and worship. It's a classic! Very highly recommended to anyone that wishs to study the church and its bearing on the State, church power, doctrine, public worship, adoption of confessions of faith, baptism, Lord's Supper and the church officers.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing that.


----------



## Hippo (Jan 10, 2009)

The Church of Christ (2 Vols.) [DOWNLOAD] on Logos Community pricing, looks like the price will be about $10.


----------

